# Eyes' are on!!



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was down at the river today and saw alot of nice walleye and saugers caught. Many were 3 & 4 lb'ers a couple at close to 5 and one that I know of at 6 lb. Too many small ones to count...close to 75 maybe? I brought 5 home myself and about 20 small white bass for my neighbor also. At one time, there were about 30 of us there. May head back down tomorrow!!


----------



## Richard B. fishin (Mar 16, 2006)

where was this going on at, if the tusc. river, what are the whereabouts?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Snake, did you fish the wall or the bricks? Live bait and jigs? When do you
think the white bass will be in heavy?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I fished off the wall as with most people I talked about that were catching fish...one was on the bricks along with about 20 others. Some on spoons tipped with crawler & without, some on jig and twister tipped with minnow. Saw one caught, probably better'n 4 pounds, that surely resembled the "blue pike" people speak of from Lake Erie of yesterday. I did take a photo of this fella's fish and will post it another day. Richard, this was at the Ohio River. And as for the white bass, if they are like the ones in my neck of the woods(Mahoning River), well, I would think about the middle of the month or later! I don't really target them, except at the Mahoning, so I don't know much about them.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried to tell you the bite was on about 2 weeks ago!!  It won't last much longer so get after them while you can. Another week or so and they'll be nothing but small males left!


----------

